

Facebook Censors Islam Testimony of Faith "The Shahada" - ArabGeek
http://arabcrunch.com/2013/10/facebook-starts-censoring-islam-testimony-of-faith-also-deletes-the-islamic-army-of-syria-page.html

======
ArabGeek
where is freedom of speech? can we say that facebook is now Anti-Islam

